# Quotes and Chapters that Moved your Heart



## Beleg (Apr 23, 2003)

There are lines and passages in books that effect our heart and sometime bring us to grieve and tears. There are words that move our heart and for a moment bring us on the threshold of tears. Many such moving phrases and passages are there in Tolkien’s writing, moreso perhaps because some of his works were tragedies which effect the heart greatly. 

So which event/passage or phrase in Tolkien’s overall literature moved you the greatest? 


The Passage for me would be the meeting of Húrin and Morwen at Cabed-en-aras, after the deaths of Niniel and Túrin. 

The line which moved my heart was a great deal, were words uttered by Finduilas, moments before she was slain,



> “Tell the Mormegil that Finduilas is here,”


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 23, 2003)

The part that I found kind of moving was the part where Frodo is sailing across the sea, that little mentioning of Tom Bombadil singing.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 23, 2003)

I am always moved when I read Choices of Master Samwise...


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 24, 2003)

Beleg that part is one that moved me as well..
But apart from many passages in the _Akallabêth_, I thikn the whole of "The Voyage of Eärendil and the War of Wrath". Here is one wonderful passage:


> Thus an end was made of the power of Angband in the North, and the evil realm was brought to nought; and out of the deep prisons a multitude of slaves came forth beyond all hope into the light of day, and they looked upon a world that was changed. For so great was the fury of those adversaries that the northern regions of the western world were rent asunder, and the sea roared in through many chasms, and there was confusion and great noise; and rivers perished or found new paths, and the valleys were upheaved and the hills trod down; and Sirion was no more.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 24, 2003)

This is really impossible to answer, since Tolkien wrote so much and it's all beautiful. But some of my all-time favourites are Frodo leaving in the Grey havens; Éowyn's and Merry's battle with the Witch-king; the War of Wrath; the Ainulindalë; the destruction of the Two Trees form HoME 1, and the Last Battle. But that's just a few of all passages that I love.


----------



## Eriol (Apr 24, 2003)

The whole of the "Of Beren and Lúthien" chapter -- choose any quote. 

From memory:

Thingol -- "What of your quest, and of your vow?"
Beren -- "It is fulfilled. Even now a Silmaril is in my hand."
Thingol -- "Show it to me!"

 .

And what about Finrod Felagund's, and Huan's, sacrifices... "Of Beren and Lúthien", for sure.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 24, 2003)

> As three great jewels they were in form. But not until the End, when Feanor shall return who perished ere the Sun was made, and sits now in the Halls of Awaiting and comes no more among his kin; not until the Sun passes and the Moon falls, shall it be known of what substance they were made.





> From _Myth's Trasformed_, HoME 10
> 
> Melkor did not heed her warning, but cried in his wrath: 'The gift which is withheld I take!' and he ravished Arie, desiring both to abase her and to take into himself her powers. Then the spirit of Arie went up like a flame of anguish and wrath, and departed for ever from Arda.





> But now a cry went up, passing up the wind from the south from vale to vale, and the Elves and Men lifted their voices in wonder and joy. For unsummoned and unlooked for Turgon had opened the leaguer of Gondolin, and was come with an army ten thousand strong, with bright mail and long swords and spears like a forest. Then when Fingon heard afar the great trumpet of Turgon his brother, the shadow passed and his heart was uplifted, and he shouted aloud: '_Utulie'n arue! Aiya Eldalie ar Atanaitari, utulie'n aure!_ The day has come! Behold, people of the Eldar and Fathers of Men, the day has come!' And all those who heard his great voice echo in the hills answered crying:'_Auta i lome!_ The night is passing!'






> 'Here is the heart of Elvendom of earth.' he said, 'and here my heart dwells ever, unless there be a light beyond the dark roads that we still must tread, you and I. Come with me!' And taking Frodo's hand in his, he left Cerin Amroth and came there never again as living man.





> Then Legolas built a grey ship in Ithilien, and sailed down Anduin and so over Sea; and with him it is said, went Gimli the Dwarf. And when that ship passed an end was come in Middle-earth to the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 24, 2003)

Let me see here. You know. The part where poor Smeagol looks like a superly old and sad hobbit and the evil sam is superly evil to him. The part where poor Smeagol becomes the hero. The part where all of those boring people are praising the nasssty hobbitses with great praise and don't know any better. The part where Tolkien lets Grima become a hero, too, and people still don't get that poor Smeagol was one. The part where Thorin dies. *bawls*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 24, 2003)

From _The Silmarillion: Of Beren and Lúthien_:



> These were the choices that he gave to Lúthien. Because of her labours and her sorrow, she should be released from Mandos, and go to Valimar, there to dwell until the world's end among the Valar, forgetting all griefs that her life had known. Thither Beren could not come. For it was not permitted to the Valar to withhold Death from him, which is the gift of Ilúvatar to Men. But the other choice was this: that she might return to Middle-earth, and take with her Beren, there to dwell again, but without certitude of life or joy. Then she would become mortal, land subject to a second death, even as he; and ere long she would leave the world for ever, and her beauty become only a memory in song.
> This doom she chose, forsaking the Blessed Realm, and putting aside all claim to kinship with those that dwell there; that thus whatever grief might lie in wait, the fates of Beren and Lúthien might be joined, and their paths lead together beyond the confines of the world. So it was that alone of the Eldalië she has died indeed, and left the world long ago. Yet in her choice the Two Kindreds have been joined; and she is the forerunner of many in whom the Eldar see yet, thought all the world is changed, [color=sky blue]the likeness of Lúthien the beloved, whom they have lost[/color].



From _TLOTR: The Grey Havens_:



> [color=sky blue]But Sam was now sorrowful at heart, and it seemed to him that if the parting would be bitter, more grievous still would be the long road home alone[/color]. But even as they stood there, and the Elves were going aboard, and all was being made ready to depart, up rode Merry and Pippin in great haste. And amid his tears Pippin laughed.
> ‘You tried to give us the slip once before and failed, Frodo.’ he said. ‘This time you have nearly succeeded, but you have failed again. It was not Sam, though, that gave you away this time, but Gandalf himself!’
> ‘Yes,’ said Gandalf; ‘for it will be better to ride back three together ‘than one alone. [color=sky blue]Well, here at last, dear friends, on the shores of the Sea comes the end of our fellowship in Middle-earth. Go in peace! I will not say: do not weep; for not all tears are an evil.’[/color]
> Then Frodo kissed Merry and Pippin, and last of all Sam, and went aboard; and the sails were drawn up, and the wind blew, and slowly the ship slipped away down the long grey firth; and the light of the glass of Galadriel that Frodo bore glimmered and was lost. And the ship went out into the High Sea and passed on into the West, until at last on a night of rain Frodo smelled a sweet fragrance on the air and heard the sound of singing that came over the water. And then it seemed to him that as in his dream in the house of Bombadil, the grey rain-curtain turned all to silver glass and was rolled back, and he beheld white shores and beyond them a far green country under a swift sunrise.
> ...



From _The Silmarillion: Of Túrin Turambar_:



> Rían, daughter of Belegund, was the wife of Huor, son of Galdor; and she was wedded to him two months before he went with Húrin his brother to the Nirnaeth Arnoediad. When no tidings came of her lord she fled into the wild; but she was aided by the Grey-elves of Mithrim, and when her son Tuor was born they fostered him. [color=sky blue]Then Rían departed from Hithlum, and going to the Haudh-en-Ndengin she laid herself down upon it and died.[/color]



 This makes me so depressed.


----------



## goldmare (May 2, 2003)

Anytime there is a reference to good times that have passed away and things that will never be the same again, I get depressed. The Grey Havens makes me so sad:

"Where are you going, Master?" cried Sam, though at last he understood what was happening. "To the Havens, Sam," said Frodo. "And I can't come." "No, Sam. Not yet anyway, not further than the Havens. Though you too were a Ring-bearer, if only for a little while. Your time may come. Do not be too sad, Sam. You cannot be always torn in two. You will have to be one and whole, for many years. You have so much to enjoy and to be, and to do." "But," said Sam, and tears started in his eyes, "I thought you were going to enjoy the Shire, too, for years and years, after all you have done."

"So I thought too, once. But I have been too deeply hurt, Sam. I tried to save the Shire, and it has been saved, but not for me. It must often be so, Sam, when things are in danger: some one has to give them up, lose them, so that others may keep them. But you are my heir: all that I had and might have had I leave to you. And also you have Rose, and Elanor; and Frodo-lad will come, and Rosie-lass, and Merry, and Goldilocks, and Pippin; and perhaps more that I cannot see. Your hands and your wits will be needed everywhere. You will be the Mayor, of course, as long as you want to be, and the most famous gardener in history; and you will read things out of the Red Book, and keep alive the memory of the age that is gone, so that people will remember the Great Danger and so love their beloved land all the more. And that will keep you as busy and as happy as anyone can be, as long as your part of the Story goes on."

Sigh...


----------



## Retrovertigo (May 3, 2003)

Definatly the song Aragorn and Legolas sing for Boromis after he dies. Without a doubt my favourite part from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 3, 2003)

> Aragorn knelt beside him. Boromir opened his eyes and strove to speak.
> 
> At last slow words came. 'I tried to take the Ring from Frodo ' he said. 'I am sorry. I have paid.' His glance strayed to his fallen enemies; twenty at least lay there. 'They have gone: the Halflings: the Orcs have taken them. I think they are not dead. Orcs bound them.' He paused and his eyes closed wearily. After a moment he spoke again.
> 
> ...


 That always has made me rather depressed.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 3, 2003)

I found the entire Turin story very sad. But all of those quotes up there come in a tie for second. Except that part where evil Boromir died!


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 3, 2003)

Evil Boromir!? Please expound...


----------



## Retrovertigo (May 3, 2003)

Try and tell me this isn't tragic, BlackCaptain!


For a while the three companions remained silent, gazing after him. 
Then Aragorn spoke. 'They will look for him from the White Tower,' he said, 'but he will not return from the mountain or from the sea.' The slowly he began to sing:

Through Rohan over fen and field where the long grass grows
The West Wind comes walking, and about the walls it goes.
'What news from the West, O wandering wind, do you bring to me tonight?
Have you seen Boromir the Tall by moon or by starlight?'
'I saw him ride over seven streams, over waters wide and grey;
I saw him walk in empty lands, until he passed away
Into the shadows of the North. I saw him then no more.
The North Wind may have heard the horn of the son of Denethor.'
'O Boromir! From the high walls westward I looked afar,
But you came not from the empty lands where no men are.'

From the mouths of the Sea the South Wind flies, from the sandhills and the stones;
The wailing of the gulls it bears, and at the gate it moans.
'What news from the South, O sighing wind, do you bring to me at eve?
Where now is Boromir the fair? He tarries and I grieve.'
'Ask not of me where he doth dwell --- so many bones there lie
On the white shores and the dark shores under the stormy sky;
So many have passed down Anduin to find the flowing Sea.
Ask of the North Wind news of them the North Wind sends to me!'
'O Boromir! Beyond the gate the seaward road runs south,
But you came not with the wailing gulls from the grey sea's mouth.'

From the Gate of Kings the North Wind rides, and past the roaring falls;
And clear and cold about the tower its loud horn calls.
'What news from the North, O mighty wind, do you bring to me today?
What news of Boromir the Bold? For he is long away.'
'Beneath Amon Hen I heard his cry. There many foes he fought.
His cloven shield, his broken sword, they to the water brought.
His head so proud, his face so fair, his limbs they laid to rest;
And Rauros, golden Rauros-falls, bore him upon its breast.'
'O Boromir! The Tower of Gaurd shall ever northward gaze
To Rauros, golden Rauros-falls, until the end of days.'


----------



## Celebthôl (May 3, 2003)

hmmm, parts that moved me...

In the Sil at the end in the chapter "Of the rings of power and the third age"

the very last sentence where it says

"In the twilight of autumn it sailed out of Mithlond, until the seas of the bent world fell away beneath it, and the winds of the round sky troubled it no more, and borne upon the high airs above the mists of the world it passed into the Ancient West, and an end was come for the Eldar of story and of song"

*sigh*

it always stirs me when i read that another part that does is in the chapter "Lothlórien" also the very last sentence

"And taking Frodos hand in his,(refuring to Aragorn) he left the hill of Cerin Amroth and came there never again as living man."

there are also other parts i.e. the entire chapter of "The Grey Havens" and ones where the Elves leave forever or like what i just put about Lothlórien etc...

Thôl


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 5, 2003)

He was evil because he tried to kill Frodo! Who would want to kill a sweet inocent hobbit? A MEAN GONDORIAN THATS WHO! That egotistical mean person....


----------



## Retrovertigo (May 5, 2003)

I'll just assume that's tongue in cheeck, BlackCaptain..


----------



## Idril (May 5, 2003)

I found these two most moving - I wanted to cry


> In the pits of Sauron Beren and Felagund lay, and all their companions were now dead; but Sauron purposed to keep Felagund to the last, for he perceived that he was a Noldo of great might and wisdom, and he deemed that in him lay the secret of their errand. But when the wolf came for Beren, Felagund put forth all his power, and burst his bonds; and he wrestled with the werewolf, and slew it with his hands and teeth; yet he himself was wounded to the death. Then he spoke to Beren, saying: 'I go now to my long rest in the timeless halls beyond the seas and the Mountains of Aman. It will be long ere I am seen among the Noldor again; and it may be that we shall not meet a second time in death or life, for the fates of our kindreds are apart. Farewell!' He died then in the dark, in Tol-in-Gaurhoth, whose great tower he himself had built. Thus King Finrod Felagund, fairest and most beloved of the house of Finwë, redeemed his oath; but Beren mourned beside him in despair.


and the whole bit with Beleg's death but especially:


> Then Gwindor roused Túrin to aid him in the burial of Beleg, and he rose as one that walked in sleep; and together they laid Beleg in a shallow grave, and placed beside him Belthronding his great bow, that was made of black yew-wood. But the dread sword Anglachel Gwindor took, saying that it were better that it should take vengeance on the servants of Morgoth than lie useless in the earth; and he took also the lembas of Melian to strengthen them in the wild.
> Thus ended Beleg Strongbow, truest of friends, greatest in skill of all that harboured in the woods of Beleriand in the Elder Days, at the hand of him whom he most loved; and that grief was graven on the face of Túrin and never faded.


*sigh*


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *He was evil because he tried to kill Frodo! Who would want to kill a sweet inocent hobbit? A MEAN GONDORIAN THATS WHO! That egotistical mean person.... *


Them's fightin' words.  I challenge you to a debate! My AIM is jberkom. If you choose to accept, we can sort out the format over AIM.


----------



## Retrovertigo (May 5, 2003)

I started a new thread, so as not to detract from the wonderful moments!

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11625

BlackCaptain, why not enlighten us in this thread..?


----------

